# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 8x2x2



## pritch33 (Apr 11, 2005)

okay people this is my tank
this tank has been running for a little over 12 months 
the tank gets the occasional dose flourish and also an occasional dose of chelated iron and now again i had a couple of fertizer tabs into the gravel i am also dosing co2 2-3 bubbles a second during daylight hours only dont know what it runs at as i have not done any water tests on this tank for about 7 months
water changes are from 2 to 4 weeks about 200-250 ltrs
lighting is a bit of a mixture of 2x 130w power compact 6400 k and 6 x 4ft tri phoshur fluros 37w each all probally well overdue for a change
but am changing to 150w metal halide not sure if i need 3 or 4 overtank (welcome any sugestions on quanity required for this size tank)
filtration used is a sump and a canister filter
fish consist of a 9 discus 10 rummy nose 9 bristlenose 2 gouramis 1 whiptail catfish 1 peppermint cat 4 kribenses 2 angels and there are a few others in there as well


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

that is very nice. especially for dosing very few ferts and low co2.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

This is the quintessential casual hobbyist's tank. Nice job.


----------



## scalare (Feb 18, 2003)

man,can you really call this a "casual" tank. beautiful job.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Despite the size, yeah, I can call it casual. That's not a dig of any sort. Quite the opposite, in fact. Easy plants in a simple layout, not overcrowded with fish, and not tons of light. Easy tank, but very well done.

It's refreshing to see a discus tank where the fish can actually swim around. Anything short of 6' is too small for discus, IMHO.... *Maybe* a 4x2x2 for one or two fish. I'll take heat for that one I'm guessing.

I like this tank very much, and I'd like to see updated pics.


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by Wheeler:
> Anything short of 6' is too small for discus, IMHO.... *Maybe* a 4x2x2 for one or two fish.


I have to agree. I have 10 discus in a 100 gallon, but it really does not show off fish in the best way. They have to live with it till I can afford a bigger house with a 8'x2'x2.5' tank.


----------

